# Pumpkinrot proportions?



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

So if I build a 10' tall display, what size head compared to the body height is appropriate?

Say 10' tall total, = a 3' diameter pumpkin?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Zombietronix has a calculator for this;

http://www.zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very cool!

TAHNKS.


----------

